# Pics of my babies (literally, the two hatchlings lol)



## Kristina (Oct 15, 2010)

"Snack Bite" was looking a bit like she was starting to not be so smooth, even with daily multiple mistings, so I made her a little viv of her own to bump the humidity up a few more notches.







Here she is emerging from HER burrow, that she made completely on her own, a few minutes after "lights on" in the morning. She returns to the same burrow every time she wants to sleep, which is still quite often.






The plants are white clover, wild violet, broad leaf plantain, dandelion, and wild strawberry. The substrate is potting soil covered with just a thin layer of coconut coir. 

And who could forget this handsome bugger... Growing like an absolute WEED!






Enjoying a hibiscus right in the comfort of his own vivarium


----------



## Missy (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice pics. Love the viv


----------



## Edna (Oct 15, 2010)

Snack Bite (which I first read as Snake Bite) looks very happy in her new set-up. I love this forum because I learn SO MUCH! I have a yard full of wild violet, and now I know how to use it  Edna


----------



## Candy (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh Kristina they are beautiful. I love the little one coming out of the hide and all of the plants around him. He must love that. Wow the one that you got from Nerd is beautiful. Wow he's getting big already.


----------



## Isa (Oct 15, 2010)

Sooo beautiful and I really like the enclosure


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 15, 2010)

Can you please come to my house and plant an enclosure for Nelson?  Snack Bite's little home looks incredible! 
LOVE the hibiscus picture!! Gorgeous babies


----------



## tobibaby (Oct 15, 2010)

ok im a new tort owner and i love what u have done to his house... can u tell me how u did it i would really appreciate it.. pleeeeeeeeeeeease tobi would really appreciate it..
as you can see from his house pics he would really love plants in there..

nathalie


----------



## terryo (Oct 15, 2010)

Kristina, I'm loving that vivarium. It looks great! I was searching for some broad leaf plantain, all over my neighborhood, ever since you mentioned about the vit. A. content.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 15, 2010)

TortyQueen said:


> Snack Bite (which I first read as Snake Bite) looks very happy in her new set-up. I love this forum because I learn SO MUCH! I have a yard full of wild violet, and now I know how to use it  Edna



They really love the wild violet, the little Cherryhead is absolutely gaga over it. Not to mention it is quite pretty when it flowers 

My husband started calling her "Snack Bite." Right after I got her I had to go away for the weekend, so I took her with me. I took a tub and heat lamp and the works, but while we were actually traveling I used a Gladware snack size container to keep her in. So that is where that came from, lol. One of these days she will get a big girl name 



ChiKat said:


> Can you please come to my house and plant an enclosure for Nelson?  Snack Bite's little home looks incredible!
> LOVE the hibiscus picture!! Gorgeous babies



It's so easy Katie, I bet if you tried you would be amazed how good it would turn out  I grow flats and containers of weeds, and I just transplanted them into the tank. 



tobibaby said:


> ok im a new tort owner and i love what u have done to his house... can u tell me how u did it i would really appreciate it.. pleeeeeeeeeeeease tobi would really appreciate it..
> as you can see from his house pics he would really love plants in there..
> 
> nathalie



It was really, really simple. I just put potting soil in the bottom of the tank, dug holes in it and planted the weeds that I had already dug up, and then sprinkled coconut coir around in between the plants. After I watered and sprayed a couple of times, any coir that was on the leaves of the plants fell off.


----------



## ForPhilbert (Oct 15, 2010)

This looks amazing! So do you grow all those plants outside and then transplant them every so often? Do the plants that are in the tank keep growing or do they only last a few days? I have been wanting to give my tort some REAL weeds and plants rather than giving him store bought produce every time.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 15, 2010)

I do grow plants outdoors in the summer, and then inside during the winter. As of yet, all the plants in there are the same original ones that I planted, she eats a little bit here and a little bit there for the most part. One thing you have to realize though is how tiny she is... A bigger tortoise would mow those down in no time. 






She is at least half again as big as she was when I took this pic, but still, that is a tiny tortoise!


----------



## fhintz (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like she's a little golddigger. Look at her grabbing that quarter!


----------



## terryo (Oct 16, 2010)

She is the tinniest tortoise I ever saw! Damn, she is sooooo cute!


----------



## goReptiles (Oct 18, 2010)

That really is a nice redfoot. I hope you continue posting pictures as he grows.


----------

